# 1-AD and Methyl 1-Test



## tory27 (Aug 7, 2004)

I about to purchase these two products to start my cycle. Anyone know much about *Methyl 1-Test* ???? I could not find much details on *Methyl 1-Test* at all. WHich one should i go for ? or I can combined 2??


And when i take this product, what the best way to cut fat at the same time? IF i also take Cut products or fat lost product like 7-Keto or Lean system, would it affects those above (1AD or *Methyl 1-Test* )????

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2004)

what is your past experience with prohormones? 

do you realize that M1T is an anabolic steroid?


----------



## tory27 (Aug 7, 2004)

None to be honest, that why i would like to give it a go. I just quickly read your article on http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368, So what do you think? I normally take Creatine and fat lost products like LEans system. I probably around 86kgs, 6 feet 1, I just want to be able to lift stronger weight and be a bit bigger. But i also don't want to be big with a lot of fat body though.

Thanks


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 7, 2004)

M1t is methylated 1ad, since 1ad converts into "1t".  There's no point for taking the 1ad as well.  I reccomend you take neither .  Buy some nox3, and whey.  Adjust your diet.  You diet is EVERYTHING.  Why danger yourself with m1t if you aren't eating right.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> M1t is methylated 1ad..



not quite, M1T is methylated 1-test. 1-ad is a prohomorone that gets converted to 1-test.

but I agree no point in taking both 1-ad and M1T, and M1T can be used alone.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 8, 2004)

I stand corrected


----------



## babylon (Aug 8, 2004)

tory27 said:
			
		

> I could not find much details on *Methyl 1-Test* at all. WHich one should i go for ? or I can combined 2??



methyl 1-test is almost three times patent as test-1. For details go to http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/m1t.html make sure you go with M1T not some other brand...for higher effect i would recommend mixing it with Matrix RX. keep in mind that its an anabolic steroid and therefore you should not take it for more then 6-8 weeks or your organism will stop its secretion


----------



## ZECH (Aug 9, 2004)

There is probably more info on M1T than any other supp on the web. If you can't find it, you aren't looking.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

babylon said:
			
		

> your organism will stop its secretion


 It could be sold as birth control!


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

tory27, I suggest you do 1-AD for your first cycle. Buy the Ergopharm brand. Do it for 4-6 weeks at 3 pills a day, then a proper pct. M1T is pretty harsh to be your first. If you want to stack, use transdermal 4-ad with it. Using Lean System 7 or another thermogenic is fine. Just eat right.


----------



## mikeb (Aug 9, 2004)

tory27 said:
			
		

> I about to purchase these two products to start my cycle. Anyone know much about *Methyl 1-Test* ???? I could not find much details on *Methyl 1-Test* at all. WHich one should i go for ? or I can combined 2??
> 
> 
> And when i take this product, what the best way to cut fat at the same time? IF i also take Cut products or fat lost product like 7-Keto or Lean system, would it affects those above (1AD or *Methyl 1-Test* )????
> ...



Try to do some more research bro.  There is TONS of info online aobut M1T.
Also, don't take M1T AND 1-ad.  1-AD converts to 1-test whch is what methyl 1-test is (albeit methylated).
You need to try and educate yourself a little bit more about this and other prohormones (or in this case, steroids).  And please, please,please learn about PCT (post cycle treatment).


----------



## mrbuttchee (Dec 8, 2004)

*Best 1-AD stack*

Anyone had experience with stacking 1-AD?  I mean both for cutting and bulking/str (of course in different cycles but for both, nonetheless).  I took 1-AD and stacked it with D-bol (diannabol) quite a while ago and had the most amazing gains.  I'm not looking to spend another $80 on d-bol but am more than willing to take 1-AD as it gave me the best results.  I need the best of both worlds because I'm already at a much higher body fat percentage than I'd like yet I don't have the size or strength that should be along with it... 
 In my 1-ad cycle I went from 1 pill/day to 4/day and it was amazing.  

 WHat would you propose for bulking to stack with 1-ad and then cutting to stack with 1-ad (because it seems like I gain weight from eating icecubes; that's how bad my metabolism is...  =(   )?

 Right now I'm on oral m1t + dermabolic spray of 4-ad.  For all of my PCTs I'll be using novaldex but am unsure about the quantity.

 Anyway, my main question are the 1-ad stacks; beings that 1-AD has worked best for me (and apparently many many others) I would like to use that again but stack it with something beneficial... I've been searching and am unsure.

 Help? =)

 Thanks.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 8, 2004)

I used M1T, but if you've never used a PH/PS before, I wouldn't suggest you start with it. You may find the sides too much to handle or overreact as you aren't fully expectant of them.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to agree with those who said dont do it for a first cycle.  Stick with 1AD.  BTW, dont waste your money on NOX3 or any nitrous product.  They do next to nothing and cost a ton of $$.


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 8, 2004)

If I were you, I would go with either 1-Andro by Underground Labs or with S1+ by Dermabolics.  The S1+ is 1-test stacked with 4AD, which converts to test.  It is a tried and trued prohormone stack.  And DO read up more on post cycle therapy.  And before you ask, go with Nolvadex instead of 6-OXO for your pct.  Just read up more on everything.


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

hmmm ... 6-oxo is perfectly fine if he just takes 1-ad ...


----------



## redspy (Dec 8, 2004)

Nolva is always good to have on hand, not just for PCT but also gyno scares.  If you start getting gyno symptoms you can't beat Nolva for treating it.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 8, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> If I were you, I would go with either 1-Andro by Underground Labs or with S1+ by Dermabolics.  The S1+ is 1-test stacked with 4AD, which converts to test.  It is a tried and trued prohormone stack.  And DO read up more on post cycle therapy.  And before you ask, go with Nolvadex instead of 6-OXO for your pct.  Just read up more on everything.



is UL's 1-ad as good as ergo's? anyone used it? i had a friend who used UL's m1t (upto 20mg a day) and got NOTHING, then he tried another bottle of UL's m1t from a diff batch... started on 20mg a day and after 2 days he was forced to come off the stack because he had ridiculous sides! mega headaches apparently! so i'm starting to lose a bit of confidence in UL... luckily my 1st bottle is from the same batch which gave him the harsh sides so at least i know i haven't got a dud batch, still have 5 bottles from another batch which could be £50 down the drain for all i know!

i'm thinking of a little 1-ad cycle now before the m1t just to break my liver in a little, can't see it doing me any harm, my only concern is the price!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 8, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> hmmm ... 6-oxo is perfectly fine if he just takes 1-ad ...



i'm using nolva on all my cycles... whether its 1-ad or m1t, it is superior to 6-oxo in its effectiveness and its a lot cheaper, only reason to use 6-oxo is if you can not get hold of nolva but its still very easy to get hold of so there is no point using 6-oxo at all


----------



## musclepump (Dec 8, 2004)

Nolva = Always


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 8, 2004)

mrbuttchee said:
			
		

> Right now I'm on oral m1t + dermabolic spray of 4-ad.


This stack is better for bulking than any 1-ad stack. For cutting, add Clen or ECA. The diet is the key, though. No reason to go back to 1-ad after doing M1T. Those awesome gains had more to do with the D-bol.


----------



## mrbuttchee (Dec 8, 2004)

What are clen or ECA?

 I've also done 1-ad without d-bol and it was excellent then as well; granted not as effective and I had less to work with (less than 1 bottle so it was probably a waste). What do you recommend for diet in either case? I'm 5'8" and a not-so good 194... seem to be getting some kind of benefit - a slightly crazed motivation and little str/endurance bump in the gym.  Though, 1-ad gave me a better level of insanity that was wonderful to apply in the gym.  It also developed my issues of depression into issues of rage - a much better motivater, as Arnie said in Terminator (I forget which one).

   It's day 8 thinking about  upping it to 15mg m1t.  I wonder if I'm increasing the dosage too quickly... I started:
   day 1-2 5mg
   day 3-7 10mg
   day 8 -? (10mg so far) 15mg
   day ?-?   ?mg

 I'm thinking... depends on the side effects and benefits too early to tell.  So far I've experienced slight restlessness yet extrem tiredness at times.. yesterday I slept from about 7pm-4am and woke up multiple times... then I fell asleep again and woke up at 9am when I was supposed to be in my second class today =(

 How would you do your split? I don't think I"m doing my arms justice on this while doing them back/bis together and chest/tris... I'm going heavy and doing high reps - pushing and pushing... I hope it goes well, it hurts while im in the gym I guess that's good.  

   chest/tri
   back/bi
   shoulders/calves (abs hopefully =0)
   quads/hams alternate weekly hams/quads

 I tricked my body today! Moved legs to tomorrow and breast/tris today and will do back after legs on Friday (cuz Im gonna do some deadlifts for hams tomorrow, I can't wait to do them on this...)

 And also, what specifically, would you suggest for the cutting phase? I'm eating like I normally would not because of my weight but realize the importance on this stack. I'm not sure how to adjust for cutting, nor do I really feel comfortable doing super high reps and losing str... I like the burn but I'm not sure how to combine the right calories without losing str but gaining definition in high reps... or is there another way to cut, possibly better; attempting to increase weight while doing the same repes?; doing circuits of exercises?; full body or upper/lower body splits?; dropsets?

  Yikes... long post sorry


----------



## keelvin (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to help, I really apprciate it.


----------



## Pirate! (May 8, 2009)

keelvin said:


> Thanks for taking the time to help, I really apprciate it.



We'll be watching you.


----------



## Hench (May 8, 2009)

keelvin said:


> Thanks for taking the time to help, I really apprciate it.



Why do these idiots always spam old threads? Why dont they just spam new ones, or better yet fuck off altogether.


----------



## godfather (May 9, 2009)

I have taken 1ad 600mgs a day with 1200 mgs a day trandermal 4ad, and I have taken 20mgs m1t with 1200 mds transdermal 4ad.

Personally I had way better results with the 1ad. I have also ran m1t on severl other occasions and I have never been as strong as a was on the 1ad


----------



## egodog48 (May 9, 2009)

I know this thread is old but whatever.  I personally prefered 1ad to m1t.  I got such big pumps with m1t, that back and shoulder days I had to quit lifting.  Sound ridiculous, but I remember at one point I couldnt even lift my arms past 45 degrees they hurt so bad.


----------

